# Got a little crazy on CBID



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Well last week I found out about CBID... :biggrin: and all i have to say is that site is dangerous... especially when you only have a little 20 cigar humidor. At first i was just low balling thinking that there was no way that i would be getting these for so cheap... then when the winning bid notifications started coming in i quickly realized that i would be in need of a place to store them so the i put a bid on a couple larger humidors thinking i might get one and now i have 3 on the way. :frusty: oh well now i will have plenty of room to stock up for a while. the only problem is that i dont have anywhere to put them while i season my new humi's. do you guys think i could just leave what i got in their bags while i season my new Humidors? I also went to my B&M and got a couple water pillows just in case.

Here is what I won so far:

Diesel Unlimited d.6 (toro) - 5-Pack 1/1 
The Tuscany Cherry Finish Humidor - 100 Capacity 1 
Herf-a-Dor X10 Traveldor - 10-Capacity 1/1 
La Herencia Cubana CORE Sampler - Box of 8 Cigars 1/1 
Diesel Delirium (Single) 3/3 
NEW Diesel Unlimited d.4 - 10 Cigars 1/1 
Natural by Drew Estate Egg (Single) 2/2 
Berkshire Humidor - 75 Capacity 1/1 
Fireside Desktop Humidor - 20 Capacity 1/1 
Herf-a-Dor X5 Traveldor - 5-Capacity 1/1 
Diesel Six-Pack Sampler Gift Set - Box of 6 + Accessories 1/1 
Drew Estate Subculture My Uzi Weighs a Ton 5x60 - Bundle of 10 1/1 
Gurkha Beast Toro No. 2 - 5-Pack 1/1 
Graycliff 'G2' PGX Toro (Single) 8/8 
Herf-a-Dor Limited Camo X5 Traveldor - 5-Capacity 1/1

Now it is time to hope that i beat my wife home when it gets delivered.:bitchslap:


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Large zip loc bags or tupperware type containers with boveda paks is my suggestion.
No telling how long it's going to take to season the humidors! could be a few days or a few weeks.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey Jonathan Use Tupperware and a couple of you water pillows


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Yea, discovering cbid 4 months ago and subsequently spending over 700 dollars since than made me upgrade to a coolerdor. Now I just stock up on empty boxes from local b&m's and keep everything I have in a 75 qt. insulated cooler that I lined with spanish cedar planks. It seems to be the only practical way because the devil is too tempting and it's so easy to get way too much way too soon. That is what happened to me initially.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply's guys. I am luck that the damage isn't as bad as if i went to my B&M to get all of this but if the wife every finds out I hope she buries me with my cigars after she kills me. I will run out to wally-world on my way home and pick up a Tupperware container and start the process of getting it ready. including my cigar international, CBID, and my Thompson club membership i have 101 sticks on their way this week. should have thought that one through all the way.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

throw it all in a cooler


----------



## rhounsell (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow! Lots of great wins, that CBID sure sounds addictive.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

rhounsell said:


> Wow! Lots of great wins, that CBID sure sounds addictive.


It is hard to not check it everyday. the best advice i have gotten/figured out is "remain calm" if you see something it doesn't mean it will never be on there again. wait to place bids until you are sure you have room for it. and always be sure that you pay off your teenage daughter to hide the box when she gets home from school so the wife doesn't find out.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

AuTechCoM said:


> It is hard to not check it everyday. the best advice i have gotten/figured out is "remain calm" if you see something it doesn't mean it will never be on there again. wait to place bids until you are sure you have room for it. and always be sure that you pay off your teenage daughter to hide the box when she gets home from school so the wife doesn't find out.


It might be nice to have the kid at home you could bribe. Right now I'm playing the waiting game with the ups man. My e-mail says it's on today's truck but I'm about to head to work and the girl is about to head home. My window is narrowing. I hope she doesn't freak too bad....


----------



## rjwillow (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm just going to look... really. It doesn't hurt to just look... Well, maybe I'll just do a little bid here and there. No way I'll win with bids this low.... No way I'll win ALL these bids... Ooh look... they have xyz limitado magnific privadas starting at only $7...
We know how this ends up...


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

rjwillow said:


> I'm just going to look... really. It doesn't hurt to just look... Well, maybe I'll just do a little bid here and there. No way I'll win with bids this low.... No way I'll win ALL these bids... Ooh look... they have xyz limitado magnific privadas starting at only $7...
> We know how this ends up...


Rich you are sooooo right. this was my first experience with CBID and now that I have learned my lesson.... I will be changing the shipping address to my office. :whip:


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

yeah cbid is nuts....you sound just like me my collection exploded...the key is to avoid the first purchase or you get trapped into buying more to save on shipping that is what happens to me then bam I get a ton of cigars at once.

Once you get over the initial hump you will find you will smoke only a couple types and then id the turd rockets and give them to friends at parties to get rid of the crap you are not going to smoke.


----------



## rjwillow (Jan 15, 2014)

Yup... Good move.
I have problems having multiple windows open with cbid, CA and the monster all at the same time. I see a good deal on one site and forget that I have bids out on another...
Have fun!
rich


AuTechCoM said:


> Rich you are sooooo right. this was my first experience with CBID and now that I have learned my lesson.... I will be changing the shipping address to my office. :whip:


----------



## Sad Man's Tongue (Dec 18, 2013)

Being afraid of my wife's wrath has been the motivation I need to keep my cigar spending in check. I hope you have a comfy couch in case she finds out!


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Sad Man's Tongue said:


> Being afraid of my wife's wrath has been the motivation I need to keep my cigar spending in check. I hope you have a comfy couch in case she finds out!


Lucky for me she likes the couch more than our bed... lol but the wrath is scary, and her game called "Hide the Humidor" is no fun


----------



## mrvrsick (Nov 25, 2013)

Same exact thing happened to me. I didn't think I'd win all of those auctions, and then my little 20 stick tupperware was going to get bombarded with 170 sticks by an expedited shipping! 

I just got a 48qt cooler, and I'm all the better for it. The best thing is, NO SEASONING REQUIRED 


I hope you learned your lesson, and take the advice given because it's all GOLD!


----------



## BlowinSm0ke (Jun 16, 2012)

"But Honey, by buying in bulk this way I am actually SAVING us money"...(the last thing I remember is catching the frying pan out of the corner of my eye )


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

BlowinSm0ke said:


> "But Honey, by buying in bulk this way I am actually SAVING us money"...(the last thing I remember is catching the frying pan out of the corner of my eye )


Oh yeah i started planting that seed with the "You know honey I think i am gonna start buying my cigars on line. I was just browsing on a new site called CBID and i think i might be able to save some money that way." unknown to her the first shipment is already on the way. :behindsofa:


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

thechasm442 said:


> It might be nice to have the kid at home you could bribe. Right now I'm playing the waiting game with the ups man. My e-mail says it's on today's truck but I'm about to head to work and the girl is about to head home. My window is narrowing. I hope she doesn't freak too bad....


Set up a UPS MyChoice account with them and after a day or two you can have them hold it for pick up at a local facility (usually for free).

I'm not at all saying that I ever have or would ever engage in such a distasteful and deceptive course of action, but it could work :spy:


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

CBID can definitely get addicting. I have made the same mistake of just tossing out a ton of super lowball bids on stuff and winning way too much at one time. A few months ago I decided to "just throw out some low ball bids and if I win, then great, if not, then no worries." I'm not sure I would say that strategy is successful, as you will win QUITE A BIT with low ball bids. I had to purchase two additional 48 quart coolers in the past couple months to fit all of those low ball bids. What's worse is then it gets difficult to STOP putting out those low ball bids. I'm on CBID hiatus for as long as my self control holds out.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Well @Just1ce I am luck that I didn't get too far out of hand with my loot but I know that i need to slowly sneak it in the house. and after i finish my cabinet build I will need to start filling it up. hopefully i will get my raise by the time i start filling up.


----------



## ldman (Nov 8, 2013)

No guts- No glory!! You've got big balls with that huge order:mrgreen:... my wife is pretty cool about stuff. she doesn't miss much... even if I get home before her and open my packages and put away my cigars and goodies, she will still know I received something... I'm guessing it's because I don't hide the evidence well enough. I'm learning to take out the trash after I unpack my goodies now... I'm ready for an excursion on c-bid today. I cleared out some cigars(gave them away) and made room for new ones. Happy bidding to me:mrgreen:



AuTechCoM said:


> Well last week I found out about CBID... :biggrin: and all i have to say is that site is dangerous... especially when you only have a little 20 cigar humidor. At first i was just low balling thinking that there was no way that i would be getting these for so cheap... then when the winning bid notifications started coming in i quickly realized that i would be in need of a place to store them so the i put a bid on a couple larger humidors thinking i might get one and now i have 3 on the way. :frusty: oh well now i will have plenty of room to stock up for a while. the only problem is that i dont have anywhere to put them while i season my new humi's. do you guys think i could just leave what i got in their bags while i season my new Humidors? I also went to my B&M and got a couple water pillows just in case.
> 
> Here is what I won so far:
> 
> ...


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

ldman said:


> No guts- No glory!! You've got big balls with that huge order:mrgreen:... my wife is pretty cool about stuff. she doesn't miss much... even if I get home before her and open my packages and put away my cigars and goodies, she will still know I received something... I'm guessing it's because I don't hide the evidence well enough. I'm learning to take out the trash after I unpack my goodies now... I'm ready for an excursion on c-bid today. I cleared out some cigars(gave them away) and made room for new ones. Happy bidding to me:mrgreen:


Yeah it was not meant to get that big... I won a few of those with $7 bids. And i don't expect to get away with this... My wife is really good at catching me... Like when she left me unattended at a roulette table on our honeymoon to go to sleep. when we woke up she said you know i had a dream last night that you lost all of our money and when she asked how much i spent i simply told her "well baby. I am glad i could make your dreams come true again"

and this isn't including my orders from Thompson and cigars international. I have a total of 101 cigars coming this week. I am so screwed.


----------



## ldman (Nov 8, 2013)

We are a lot alike:beerchug: I never tell my wife when I end up going back to the ATM while at the casino...... And I need another 100 count humidor to keep up with you! Seriously, I really have been considering buying another humidor to keep cigars in that I want to age. My current one holds approx- 75-100. I got a little careless with c-bid last month and ended up winning more than I expected.



AuTechCoM said:


> Yeah it was not meant to get that big... I won a few of those with $7 bids. And i don't expect to get away with this... My wife is really good at catching me... Like when she left me unattended at a roulette table on our honeymoon to go to sleep. when we woke up she said you know i had a dream last night that you lost all of our money and when she asked how much i spent i simply told her "well baby. I am glad i could make your dreams come true again"
> 
> and this isn't including my orders from Thompson and cigars international. I have a total of 101 cigars coming this week. I am so screwed.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Hahaha That is how it seems :beerchug:. My wife has found that when i play dumb or reply "Huh" to her questions that she is going to be mad. I feel bad because my wife was very thoughtful when she got me my humidor. but it is just too small for my plans. I am planning on having my 100ct for storage of my daily smoke stash, my 75ct to keep 3 boxes in for special occasions and my 20ct for the infused collection. and that will give me the space i need to work on my cabinet. in the next week i am going to start the process of sealing up the cabinet as it is and next month i will start sourcing the cedar and lining/building shelves.



ldman said:


> We are a lot alike:beerchug: I never tell my wife when I end up going back to the ATM while at the casino...... And I need another 100 count humidor to keep up with you! Seriously, I really have been considering buying another humidor to keep cigars in that I want to age. My current one holds approx- 75-100. I got a little careless with c-bid last month and ended up winning more than I expected.


----------



## ldman (Nov 8, 2013)

I just made me a couple bids... Carlos torano exodus gold 1959, 10 pack.... PLus, Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Robusto Natural - Box of 25.. And since c-bid doesn't seem to carry a favorite of mine, I went to Famous-smoke and ordered me 2 5-packs of PDR 1878 cubano especials they had on sale... They had a $24 credit on my account that i didn't know about!!! That was nice!! Looks like 45 more cigars coming my way soon!!! No surprises here, for I ordered cigars I really like. Oh... I can't wait for the PDR 1878's to get here!!!! Been a while since I've had one.... Those PDR 1878's are one fine dam cigar!!!!!


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

I have been eyeballing some PDR's. I have yet to try them because no one gave me a direct suggestion yet but i will have to give them a try.



ldman said:


> I just made me a couple bids... Carlos torano exodus gold 1959, 10 pack.... PLus, Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Robusto Natural - Box of 25.. And since c-bid doesn't seem to carry a favorite of mine, I went to Famous-smoke and ordered me 2 5-packs of PDR 1878 cubano especials they had on sale... They had a $24 credit on my account that i didn't know about!!! That was nice!! Looks like 45 more cigars coming my way soon!!! No surprises here, for I ordered cigars I really like. Oh... I can't wait for the PDR 1878's to get here!!!! Been a while since I've had one.... Those PDR 1878's are one fine dam cigar!!!!!


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

I got lucky and the UPS guy beat her by 20 minutes. Enough time to spare to take my empty box to the dumpster outside. I live another day! :banana:


----------



## Snstrmdgt (Jan 26, 2014)

I went through the same thing a few months ago when I discovered the site. Suddenly I was in need of a new place for storage. Lucky for me my wife doesn't really care and I can control myself. Except with Free Fall auctions. Did someone say Free Fall??


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I hear you I spent $400 on my last week of bidding :O the combined shipping is what does if for me!!


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

kenstogie said:


> I hear you I spent $400 on my last week of bidding :O the combined shipping is what does if for me!!


Yeah my total is close to that too bad 100 of it is just more storage... oh well it means next month i will be filling up my new humidors even more so than i am right now.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Dude a coolerdor is your friend for storage. Coleman makes a 150qt monster that has spots for shelves in it and every thing. Only $70 shipped from wally world. Go and get some Exquisicat silica gel crystals for $10 and your Good to Go.


----------



## snadea (Jan 22, 2014)

Well it looks like the site dragged me in a well. I singed up and just placed a bunch of bids didn't notice how many at first. But i think a lot of them will get out bid (hopefully) but if not i guess i got some really good deals and combined shipping right? Well we will see.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

snadea said:


> Well it looks like the site dragged me in a well. I singed up and just placed a bunch of bids didn't notice how many at first. But i think a lot of them will get out bid (hopefully) but if not i guess i got some really good deals and combined shipping right? Well we will see.


Ah I did that and 20 winning bids later I just went to wally world to get the stuff to make a tuppador... With the exception of kitty litter I went to 9 stores tonight and I could only find a 30 lbs bag of crystals... It was so stupid however I did hit up a B&M to get some more boxes and the lady gave me six boxes for free now all I need is kitty litter before my shippment starts to arrive.


----------



## Stickymatch (Dec 31, 2013)

CBid bit me too. Figured I'd get some cigars that I was wanting to try for low dollar and shot a low ball bid on a box of Liga Privada #9 's. Won them all and now I'm sitting here with a packed out humidor, a bunch of nice cigars, and waiting on shelves from Forrest for my wineador to be complete. Then it dawned on me that it's probably going to take me a year to smoke all of these....good problem to have I guess.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

Ummm I don't see Ligas go for "low ball" very often.. haha. But when you compare prices to CI everything seems amazing. I guess that's why they keep CI around! 

And to OP... Every week I tell myself it is my last order... And I. Can't. Stop. Devil's site is the only name for it! :mad2:


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

iatrestman said:


> Ummm I don't see Ligas go for "low ball" very often.. haha. But when you compare prices to CI everything seems amazing. I guess that's why they keep CI around!
> 
> And to OP... Every week I tell myself it is my last order... And I. Can't. Stop. Devil's site is the only name for it! :mad2:


Yeah I kept getting out bid on those. However I was able to snag a 5pack of undercrowns.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

AuTechCoM said:


> Yeah I kept getting out bid on those. However I was able to snag a 5pack of undercrowns.


I have snagged a couple 5ers and singles of the undercrowns....I smoked two and I was like oh crap I need to get more of these to rest....


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

zoey said:


> I have snagged a couple 5ers and singles of the undercrowns....I smoked two and I was like oh crap I need to get more of these to rest....


Yeah that is what I am afraid of.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

zoey said:


> I have snagged a couple 5ers and singles of the undercrowns....I smoked two and I was like oh crap I need to get more of these to rest....


The only way I am getting some Liga #9 s[/URL] is by trading a friend who's brother works high up for DE. Luckily he doesn't know the deals I am getting on CBid! Will end up getting the #9 s[/URL] for around 6 dollars each (2 Ligas #9 for 2 RP Decades and 2 RP Royal Vintage).. I know right? I don't feel too bad because he gets them basically for free.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

AuTechCoM said:


> Yeah that is what I am afraid of.


Yeah.... it sucks when you smoke a stick that makes you wish you could transform the hundreds of others you have.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

iatrestman said:


> The only way I am getting some Liga #9 [/URL] s[/URL] is by trading a friend who's brother works high up for DE. Luckily he doesn't know the deals I am getting on CBid! Will end up getting the #9 [/URL] s[/URL] for around 6 dollars each (2 Ligas #9 [/URL] for 2 RP Decades and 2 RP Royal Vintage).. I know right? I don't feel too bad because he gets them basically for free.


I paid a small princely sum for the 4 #9 s[/URL] I have resting in the humi right now along with a couple anejo sharks based on reccos from this place. They are right next to the undercrowns.....I have a couple more undercrowns coming in my latest devil site shipment.

I am going to let the #9 rest for at least a couple months and smoke one on a special occasion.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

iatrestman said:


> Yeah.... it sucks when you smoke a stick that makes you wish you could transform the hundreds of others you have.


Basically....I would change a ton of my cigars to undercrowns, anejo shark #77 , assorted anejos, and liga #9s ...want to try a 52 but have yet to see any at a decent price even on cbid.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

zoey said:


> Basically....I would change a ton of my cigars to undercrowns, anejo shark #77 , assorted anejos, and liga #9s ...want to try a 52 but have yet to see any at a decent price even on cbid.


Saw a 5er of T-52s go for 169 last week. I wouldn't pay that for any cigar at this point....


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

Exactlythe premium is way too high for my checkbook....


----------



## Mr.Nose (Jan 20, 2013)

iatrestman said:


> Saw a 5er of T-52s go for 169 last week. I wouldn't pay that for any cigar at this point....


funny. got my 5er of t52 on cbid for a cool $51.


----------



## Stickymatch (Dec 31, 2013)

iatrestman said:


> Ummm I don't see Ligas go for "low ball" very often.. haha. But when you compare prices to CI everything seems amazing. I guess that's why they keep CI around!
> 
> And to OP... Every week I tell myself it is my last order... And I. Can't. Stop. Devil's site is the only name for it! :mad2:


It was a "low ball" in my opinion compared to what you'd pay online elsewhere and what I have seen them go far...it was still a decent chunk of change.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

Mr.Nose said:


> funny. got my 5er of t52 on cbid for a cool $51.


When?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

iatrestman said:


> Saw a 5er of T-52s go for 169 last week. I wouldn't pay that for any cigar at this point....


It just amazes me how stupid some people are on C-bid.

They get into a bidding war and end up paying a ridiculous price.

If I cant buy it for a price cheaper than I can get it from CI or elsewhere, what's the point?

I wont buy anything on C-bid unless I get a damn good bargain.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

huskers said:


> It just amazes me how stupid some people are on C-bid.
> 
> They get into a bidding war and end up paying a ridiculous price.
> 
> ...


Well that's the problem.... CI hoardes their good stuff to sell on "the free market". The T52s aren't really available anywhere else right now that I know of. So if you MUST have the T52.....
Like I said I would never pay that for a cigar online, and only know that CBid gives people the opportunity to pay what they are willing to pay to get certain sticks.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

huskers said:


> It just amazes me how stupid some people are on C-bid.
> 
> They get into a bidding war and end up paying a ridiculous price.
> 
> ...


Yeah i let my lots go if they even get close to what i would pay anywhere else.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

iatrestman said:


> Well that's the problem.... CI hoardes their good stuff to sell on "the free market". The T52s aren't really available anywhere else right now that I know of. So if you MUST have the T52.....
> Like I said I would never pay that for a cigar online, and only know that CBid gives people the opportunity to pay what they are willing to pay to get certain sticks.


You can find T52's many different places, you just have to look around.

I don't see anything on C-bid that I can't get somewhere else so why the hell would I overpay on C-bid?


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

AuTechCoM said:


> Yeah i let my lots go if they even get close to what i would pay anywhere else.


My usual limit is 1/4 CI for value sticks and 1/2 CI for nicer/more competetive sticks. Of course I use common sense and set a 1-2$/stick limit on overpriced stuff like Gurkhas and RPs.

And Huskers--I don't know... I have never paid near what I would pay anywhere else. I was just saying there are reasons people pay so much.. Of course 1 of which is the "competetiveness".

edit: Haha... Very true though. Just found T52s for less than half of what I saw ppl pay on CBid.
http://www.neptunecigar.com/av/cigars-brands-liga_privada_t52.aspx


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

iatrestman said:


> My usual limit is 1/4 CI for value sticks and 1/2 CI for nicer/more competetive sticks. Of course I use common sense and set a 1-2$/stick limit on overpriced stuff like Gurkhas and RPs.
> 
> And Huskers--I don't know... I have never paid near what I would pay anywhere else. I was just saying there are reasons people pay so much.. Of course 1 of which is the "competetiveness".


yea, most sticks that I can buy in the $3-6 range, I've got them for $1-$2 each on C-bid.

The higher end sticks, $4.00 is usually my limit unless it's something I ABSOLUTLY MUST try.

I will still get it for under normal online price but I'm not overpaying either.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

If you want a good topic of discussion that may get heated.........here it is.

The price of Liga Privada cigars are only so high because of supply and demand.

These cigars are not RARE, they just release them in spurts to make people covet them and hunt them down.

If people STOPPED hoarding and hunting, the prices of LP cigars would eventually come down.


It's a smart little marketing game DE has going on for them.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

Yep. It really is amazing how the "in vogue" cigars skyrocket in price. The sad part is that popularization is usually followed by compromised quality on the part of the manufacturer. DE's excuse is that they are unwilling to compromise quality by increasing supply. However, I also think this is an excuse/ad campaign of sorts--but I applaud the notion....


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

huskers said:


> If you want a good topic of discussion that may get heated.........here it is.
> 
> The price of Liga Privada cigars are only so high because of supply and demand.
> 
> ...


Yeah you hit it spot on. you don't have to be an economist to understand that is what is happening. It is the same thing with the ammo shortage. we have a bunch of people just buying everything off the shelves and crating a pseudo-shortage.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

AuTechCoM said:


> Yeah you hit it spot on. you don't have to be an economist to understand that is what is happening. It is the same thing with the ammo shortage. we have a bunch of people just buying everything off the shelves and crating a pseudo-shortage.


But in this case, it's not entirely pinned on the consumer.

DE is playing the "We can't keep up game" they will be back in stock soon.

I think they are just releasing boxes to the distributers every now and then to keep the demand up.

I think they could ship out more LP cigars than what they claim but when they only release a few here and there, it keeps demand at a high.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

huskers said:


> But in this case, it's not entirely pinned on the consumer.
> 
> DE is playing the "We can't keep up game" they will be back in stock soon.
> 
> ...


Well they did just expand in Nicaragua so maybe they will start ramping up production.

Drew Estate Expands In Nicaragua | News & Features | Cigar Aficionado


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

AuTechCoM said:


> Well they did just expand in Nicaragua so maybe they will start ramping up production.
> 
> Drew Estate Expands In Nicaragua | News & Features | Cigar Aficionado


and risk killing the damand and hoarding?

doubtful.

Think of it like this.

Lets say you absolutely LOVE the L40 and you can never find them.

One day you happen to come across a box at your B&M.............If they are that hard to come by, you will likely buy the whole box if you can.

If they ramp up production and are able to ship more boxes of LP, why would anyone JUMP on a box purchase if they have multiple boxes there and you know they will be available whenever you want them?

It's a game they are playing.

Release a box here and there and the hoarding and hunting continues which in turn leads to a higher number of cigars sold.

Make them available all the time, and the buying is REALLY going to slow down.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

This is why I try to stay away from Cbid. Once I win one item I'm always saying to my self, to make this deal better I now need to buy more before the order ships. Before you know it I'm over the $300 limit I set for my self. Its the Devil I tell you!


----------



## Mr.Nose (Jan 20, 2013)

iatrestman said:


> When?


Correction, I won them back in November for $55 But in December I won a 5er of LP9 for $51.


----------



## Stickymatch (Dec 31, 2013)

huskers said:


> and risk killing the damand and hoarding?
> 
> doubtful.
> 
> ...


Agreed but, in my opinion, it's a short term gain for DE. Starve the market too long and you'll drive the new comers, casual smokers, and price conscience consumers to other readily available and/or inexpensive (relatively speaking) cigars. Leaving only the devoted followers there to purchase them. However, making them readily available, thus driving the price down to a more reasonable level, will sustain, if not grow, sales in the long term.

Plus, since DE is a privately held company, there's no real stakeholders to appease other then themselves and some finite number of investors. Conceivably, they could take some hit on margin to increase sales and generate a more steady revenue stream for that product line.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

Mr.Nose said:


> Correction, I won them back in November for $55 But in December I won a 5er of LP9 for $51.


You are a very lucky dood!


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

Regiampiero said:


> This is why I try to stay away from Cbid. Once I win one item I'm always saying to my self, to make this deal better I now need to buy more before the order ships. Before you know it I'm over the $300 limit I set for my self. Its the Devil I tell you!


Is this a weekly limit?


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

iatrestman said:


> Is this a weekly limit?


Its an every time I log in limit. One week a couple of years ago I drop over grand on stupid cigars I didn't even need. Is there a cigar anonymous program in Michigan.


----------



## Mr.Nose (Jan 20, 2013)

zoey said:


> You are a very lucky dood!


Not really. I do this pretty consistently. You just need to follow the trends.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

Mr.Nose said:


> Not really. I do this pretty consistently. You just need to follow the trends.


Out of the 30 5ers on the devil site only 1 has been won for $55 the next closet is $70 with the high being $94 so yes if you are bagging them for $55 or in that range you are extremely lucky....or you have a way to beat the system! The average price is $82.....


----------



## Mr.Nose (Jan 20, 2013)

zoey said:


> Out of the 30 5ers on the devil site only 1 has been won for $55 the next closet is $70 with the high being $94 so yes if you are bagging them for $55 or in that range you are extremely lucky....or you have a way to beat the system! The average price is $82.....


Perhaps. I bid on a fiver of LP (9/52) once a month on average. Partly due to the low frequency of these showing up and partly due to the fact that I don't smoke these often. But, so far when I bid I know I'm getting them for around $50-55.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Well I think it is safe to say that I will be single if the wife ever finds out. :frusty:


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

AuTechCoM said:


> Well I think it is safe to say that I will be single if the wife ever finds out. :frusty:
> 
> View attachment 47858
> 
> ...


Aaaaaahhh....the boxes at the door! :smoke:


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

man i spent way too much on cb this week
got my weekly invoice/shipment this morning, i was like WHAT :O

lot of good stuff though, but i'm running out of storage


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

sullen said:


> man i spent way too much on cb this week
> got my weekly invoice/shipment this morning, i was like WHAT :O
> 
> lot of good stuff though, but i'm running out of storage


Yep i did the same thing and had to run out and set up a tupperdor STAT... and also ordered a few more desktops while i was at it.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

sullen said:


> man i spent way too much on cb this week
> got my weekly invoice/shipment this morning, i was like WHAT :O
> 
> lot of good stuff though, but i'm running out of storage


Ditto my stuff just showed up at work today.....cray cray.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

zoey said:


> Ditto my stuff just showed up at work today.....cray cray.


Yeah all my next orders will be coming to work.


----------



## jmacn (Jan 28, 2014)

My god, I've just realised how so many of you have got such enormous collections. Your cigars are so cheap! I'm going to have to physically restrain myself from these sites...

Over here, prices are regulated. If you want a chuckle, check out how much we pay. 

Can't post links yet, but google: legifrance prix tabac jorf n°0162 (it'll be the first result, scroll about a fifth of the way down for the cigars).

It's an expensive hobby...


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

AuTechCoM said:


> Yeah all my next orders will be coming to work.


I have a couple 80 ring beasts that showed up today and I know the wife is going to say....what are you trying to do smoke an entire tobacco field at once?


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

jmacn said:


> My god, I've just realised how so many of you have got such enormous collections. Your cigars are so cheap! I'm going to have to physically restrain myself from these sites...
> 
> Over here, prices are regulated. If you want a chuckle, check out how much we pay.
> 
> ...


Yeah, most tobacco taxes are regulated by individual states, so big online distributors based in Pennsylvania and Florida can ship all over the country with good pricing. I am not a tobacco tax expert, but certain states like California have much higher prices.

Edit: I can't feel sorry for you though. You live in Paris and I live in a shitty little town in Pennsylvania. I doubt you'd trade places for better cigar pricing. :smoke2:


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

jmacn said:


> My god, I've just realised how so many of you have got such enormous collections. Your cigars are so cheap! I'm going to have to physically restrain myself from these sites...
> 
> Over here, prices are regulated. If you want a chuckle, check out how much we pay.
> 
> ...


I know this is written off as one of the "hoarder's" standard excuses, but there could come a day when we reach price parity with you, and many other countries. I'm still under 200 sticks, so don't consider myself in the same league, but those 500-1000+ stick owners may very well eventually have the last laugh, imho. :smile: TCB.


----------



## jmacn (Jan 28, 2014)

mark_j said:


> Yeah, most tobacco taxes are regulated by individual states, so big online distributors based in Pennsylvania and Florida can ship all over the country with good pricing. I am not a tobacco tax expert, but certain states like California have much higher prices.
> 
> Edit: I can't feel sorry for you though. You live in Paris and I live in a shitty little town in Pennsylvania. I doubt you'd trade places for better cigar pricing. :smoke2:


Fair enough. Paris may be one of the most expensive places to do just about anything, but it's still got a lot going for it.

It's even worse in the UK- tobacco's maybe 20% more expensive than here, and they recently passed a law stating that you're not even allowed to _see_ tobacco products in shops. They're all hidden behind shutters.

I like the idea of the out of state places shipping in though. I'll have to start looking at German and Swiss distributors.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

zoey said:


> I have a couple 80 ring beasts that showed up today and I know the wife is going to say....what are you trying to do smoke an entire tobacco field at once?


Jumping Jesus on a pogo stick!!! 80 ring... I am a fan of bigger RG but that is crazy... eh who am i kidding i would love to try something like that. I just got a couple Eggs by drew estate and i am sure they are bigger than 80RG in the middle. What are these hogs that you speak of? i might have to try a couple.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

mark_j said:


> Edit: I can't feel sorry for you though. You live in Paris


^^^^^ this!!! ^^^^^^^^


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

TCBSmokes said:


> I know this is written off as one of the "hoarder's" standard excuses, but there could come a day when we reach price parity with you, and many other countries. I'm still under 200 sticks, so don't consider myself in the same league, but those 500-1000+ stick owners may very well eventually have the last laugh, imho. :smile: TCB.


Troof....I just did my latest tally and I broke 200 sticks but my stash is a rounding error for some/many of the chaps on this board!

PUFF AWAY!


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

AuTechCoM said:


> Jumping Jesus on a pogo stick!!! 80 ring... I am a fan of bigger RG but that is crazy... eh who am i kidding i would love to try something like that. I just got a couple Eggs by drew estate and i am sure they are bigger than 80RG in the middle. What are these hogs that you speak of? i might have to try a couple.[/QUOTS
> 
> Check the devil site out and search for Asylum 13 80x6


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

did some serious damage this week myself. new to the devil site but understanding the game and winning with good prices often...

Just gotta know when to hold em and when to fold em. Often times the same 5er you're bidding on shows up on Monster from time to time, so that's your best bet due to the free shipping.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Well this order just put me over 100 and i have plans but i need to cut down my acquisitions for a while. until i can afford my new hobby a little better.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

Haha... good to know you are ready to travel!  (how many herf-a-dors you get?)
But seriously... got my shipment from last week and I had to go get a new cooler (about 80 sticks).... Then I got my invoice today and I thought it was gonna be like 100 and it was 250! I said I was gonna be done for a while but now I have like 20 pending bids!!!! It's a disease!
On the bright side.. looking forward to this most recent order. Boxes of MOW Puro Athenticos and a 5er of No. 9.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

I hate (love) CBID. I discovered it about 6 months ago and have spent well over $1200 on there since then. The once a week shipping can be deadly to the bank account. "yeah...ok let me just bid on ONE more 5-pack...I'm sure I won't win"

On a side note, I accidentally bid on Opus X Lost City this weekend and of course won the damn thing. But they are saying it's back ordered. Why the hell would they have stuff on there to bid on if they don't have it in stock?? :hmm:


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

ProjectSunfire said:


> I hate (love) CBID. I discovered it about 6 months ago and have spent well over $1200 on there since then. The once a week shipping can be deadly to the bank account. "yeah...ok let me just bid on ONE more 5-pack...I'm sure I won't win"
> 
> On a side note, I accidentally bid on Opus X Lost City this weekend and of course won the damn thing. But they are saying it's back ordered. Why the hell would they have stuff on there to bid on if they don't have it in stock?? :hmm:


The same has happened to me a couple times but at least it bailed you out! Sounds like you needed a get out of jail free card.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

zoey said:


> The same has happened to me a couple times but at least it bailed you out! Sounds like you needed a get out of jail free card.


not sure about that...still charged me. just says it's backordered


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

iatrestman said:


> Haha... good to know you are ready to travel!  (how many herf-a-dors you get?)But seriously... got my shipment from last week and I had to go get a new cooler (about 80 sticks).... Then I got my invoice today and I thought it was gonna be like 100 and it was 250! I said I was gonna be done for a while but now I have like 20 pending bids!!!! It's a disease!On the bright side.. looking forward to this most recent order. Boxes of MOW Puro Athenticos and a 5er of No. 9.


I got 3 herfadors I was thinking I wanted a big one but I figured I would be better off spreading it out for day trip options instead of just one 20ct I got 1x 10ct and 2x 5ct


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

ProjectSunfire said:


> not sure about that...still charged me. just says it's backordered


When that happened to me I asked for a refund....got one the next day.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

zoey said:


> When that happened to me I asked for a refund....got one the next day.


oh good to know. I just asked for a refund. thanks for the info!


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Well in all of the ruckus of trying to catch the CBID order before the wife found out, I totally forgot about my Thompson club auto shipment. :frusty: So i just got the "You are in so much trouble" text message from the wife with a picture of the box and receipt. she is gonna :bitchslap::kicknuts::rip: and so on


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

This site sounds like pure evil, lol


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

AuTechCoM said:


> Well in all of the ruckus of trying to catch the CBID order before the wife found out, I totally forgot about my Thompson club auto shipment. :frusty: So i just got the "You are in so much trouble" text message from the wife with a picture of the box and receipt. she is gonna :bitchslap::kicknuts::rip: and so on


dude....I've been there

sucks for sure!


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Well I knew I couldn't hid them all forever... My wife found my stash last night. :banghead: and she is pissed to say the least. it just sucks that the reason she found out how much I had was because she was trying to be nice and went out and bought me some nice sticks as a surprise. I am just glad she didn't find the 100ct humi while i wasn't there.


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

Even after talking to you about multiple times, I'm still scared to use it after I saw what you ended up with.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Keeper01 said:


> Even after talking to you about multiple times, I'm still scared to use it after I saw what you ended up with.


Just be sure to set a spending limit and stick to it. oh and don't hide it from your wife. those are the two best suggestions I can make.


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jan 10, 2014)

^ Nothing like experience to teach you those lessons huh? lol

If the wife knows about several small purchases, she just gets a little upset each time. You can't hide them all and then let her find a huge stash. lol
It's better if she just gets a little peeved now than colossally pissed off later. Plus the fact that your woman is expecting and her hormones are raging isn't helping your situation any. 

And the key is to not feel like you HAVE to buy something just because you think its a good deal. If you've already spent your limit, wait. The deals come back around.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Cool Breeze said:


> ^ Nothing like experience to teach you those lessons huh? lol
> 
> If the wife knows about several small purchases, she just gets a little upset each time. You can't hide them all and then let her find a huge stash. lol
> It's better if she just gets a little peeved now than colossally pissed off later. Plus the fact that your woman is expecting and her hormones are raging isn't helping your situation any.
> ...


True story bro


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

AuTechCoM said:


> Just be sure to set a spending limit and stick to it. oh and don't hide it from your wife. those are the two best suggestions I can make.


I'm thinking about an ip address ban for myself...so far this year I have spent WAY more than I should have on the stupid site


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

ProjectSunfire said:


> I'm thinking about an ip address ban for myself...so far this year I have spent WAY more than I should have on the stupid site


 ah just add to localhost and call it good. you will never know it existed.


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

ProjectSunfire said:


> I'm thinking about an ip address ban for myself...so far this year I have spent WAY more than I should have on the stupid site


Just placed my first two bids. Still have some space in my humidor. Needs to be filled.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

AuTechCoM said:


> ah just add to localhost and call it good. you will never know it existed.


ah...if only it was that easy



Ricardo- said:


> Just placed my first two bids. Still have some space in my humidor. Needs to be filled.


tread carefully. This is how it starts!


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Ricardo- said:


> Still have some space in my humidor. Needs to be filled.


followed by "just need to re-arrange these sticks to make it fit", "just need a bit more space for my recent order", "Check out my new humi!!!"


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> followed by "just need to re-arrange these sticks to make it fit", "just need a bit more space for my recent order", "Check out my new humi!!!"


LOL.

But no. No more humidors.

Maybe a coolidor???? :mrgreen:


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Ricardo- said:


> LOL.
> 
> But no. No more humidors.
> 
> Maybe a coolidor???? :mrgreen:


lol - I just realized who you were from the post in the "show your stash" thread... hahaha You do indeed have no lack of humidors. You must be a connoisseur of humidors, perhaps, at this point?


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

ProjectSunfire said:


> ah...if only it was that easy
> 
> tread carefully. This is how it starts!


+1 to this


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jan 10, 2014)

Haha.
When I first started reading these threads I thought you guys were full of crap. I had no idea it could be so addictive.

Y'all weren't exaggerating.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Cool Breeze said:


> Haha.
> When I first started reading these threads I thought you guys were full of crap. I had no idea it could be so addictive.
> 
> Y'all weren't exaggerating.


I fell victim to my own ignorance.... I read all the warnings and said "that wont happen to me" or "i can stop at any time" followed by "maybe just one more bid" and then you find yourself offering sexual favors in the back of a truck stop at the edge of town to fund your habit...


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

AuTechCoM said:


> I fell victim to my own ignorance.... I read all the warnings and said "that wont happen to me" or "i can stop at any time" followed by "maybe just one more bid" and then you find yourself offering sexual favors in the back of a truck stop at the edge of town to fund your habit...


haha well thankfully I have not hit the rocks as hard as you. YET


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, there's no going back now. Won my first auction last night.

But hey, I'll be smoking my first Padron 1964s....... Isn't that a good enough excuse to get started??????


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Ricardo- said:


> Well, there's no going back now. Won my first auction last night.
> 
> But hey, I'll be smoking my first Padron 1964s....... Isn't that a good enough excuse to get started??????


Congrats...it's all down hill from here haha. Just be cautious on the high-end premiums like Padron, Liga, Cohiba, etc. They often end up going for MORE than you can get them on the regular sites.


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jan 10, 2014)

> Just be cautious on the high-end premiums like Padron, Liga, Cohiba, etc. They often end up going for MORE than you can get them on the regular sites.


I have noticed this as well.
I've seen Fuente 8-5-8s going for $35/5er. Hell, at the local B&M they're only $7.75 a stick. For that difference I'd rather do business with the locals.
I also have saw Brick House cigars going for more than my local B&M.

Be cautious and use the completed auction site to see what they've been going for. I paid a few dollars too much for a couple of things my first order.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Cool Breeze said:


> I have noticed this as well.
> I've seen Fuente 8-5-8s going for $35/5er. Hell, at the local B&M they're only $7.75 a stick. For that difference I'd rather do business with the locals.
> I also have saw Brick House cigars going for more than my local B&M.
> 
> Be cautious and use the completed auction site to see what they've been going for. I paid a few dollars too much for a couple of things my first order.


I guess this is how they make their money on the site...on the uneducated bidders. Once in awhile I will be impatient and bid on something without checking the current prices on CI. But I generally do not pay more than 50% of retail on cbid. Be patient and some crazy deals are possible. Just have to be smart...I saw a post on here somewhere about someone bidding on some premiums and guess they thought they were bidding on a box or fiver. Ended up paying something like 100 bux for a single stick LOL


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

WOW it looks like I did pretty good yesterday. I googled this completed auction site and found that I paid the best price ever for my Padron sampler. Woohoo!!!!

Can't say the same for the LP No. 9 I'm bidding on. Already way up....but then you can't find them anywhere, so........


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Ricardo- said:


> WOW it looks like I did pretty good yesterday. I googled this completed auction site and found that I paid the best price ever for my Padron sampler. Woohoo!!!!
> 
> Can't say the same for the LP No. 9 I'm bidding on. Already way up....but then you can't find them anywhere, so........


After my first LP No.9 i would pay the price if I could... They weren't the best ever but hey they are pretty damn good


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

You can get No 9s for 55 bucks for 5ers if you're patient... I have one resting in my cooler now.


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

iatrestman said:


> You can get No 9s for 55 bucks for 5ers if you're *patient*... I have one resting in my cooler now.


What???? I can't hear you..........

Lol. Yes, I usually have a problem with that little word.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

or you guys could wait until you get to 90 days and 100 posts....many great BOTL/GOTL who trade/sell many great sticks!


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

Ricardo- said:


> What???? I can't hear you..........
> 
> Lol. Yes, I usually have a problem with that little word.


Haha yeah you're probably better off paying more. My strategy of having huge shipments every week for 2 months wasn't that effective at keeping the bill down.


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

zoey said:


> or you guys could wait until you get to 90 days and 100 posts....many great BOTL/GOTL who trade/sell many great sticks!


Yeah. Remember that little word I highlighted above??? 

Anyway, good to know we can trade here.


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

Ok. I was outbid on the No. 9's. Someone wants them more than I do. I won't fight back.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

I have been anxious to try a No. 9 for months now. I can't find them locally so have been keeping an eye open on CB. last lot was at $67 for 5 and climbing and I said screw that. don't want them that bad.


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

Just found out that a local B&M (Party Source) carries them and has several sizes in stock. Will go buy some singles.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

ProjectSunfire said:


> I have been anxious to try a No. 9 for months now. I can't find them locally so have been keeping an eye open on CB. last lot was at $67 for 5 and climbing and I said screw that. don't want them that bad.


I just had one for the first time and i loved it. and if i could get them at that price i think i would. but locally they go for $18.95-$23.95 depending on the B&M i go to...


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

Trying to get out early to go buy a couple right now; They have the No 9 Robusto at $12.45.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

AuTechCoM said:


> I just had one for the first time and i loved it. and if i could get them at that price i think i would. but locally they go for $18.95-$23.95 depending on the B&M i go to...


what?? They retail for $11-16 depending on size...sounds like your B&M is doing some price gouging!


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

ProjectSunfire said:


> what?? They retail for $11-16 depending on size...sounds like your B&M is doing some price gouging!


Yeah everything local is insane.... you should see what they want for a Kuba Kuba at out local cigar bar ($13.95) just to name one. the cigar bar is on average $2-$3 higher than any B&M... and at one of the local places they usually give me a little price break or throw in a few sticks for free as well. but nothing close to online.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

AuTechCoM said:


> Yeah everything local is insane.... you should see what they want for a Kuba Kuba at out local cigar bar ($13.95) just to name one. the cigar bar is on average $2-$3 higher than any B&M... and at one of the local places they usually give me a little price break or throw in a few sticks for free as well. but nothing close to online.


I guess it's like you pay $4 for a Bud Light at a bar but can get a 6-pack at the gas station for $5.99.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

ProjectSunfire said:


> I guess it's like you pay $4 for a Bud Light at a bar but can get a 6-pack at the gas station for $5.99.


Yeah kinda... sad though. I tell my friend that works at the cigar bar that i would come down more if they didn't think everything was made of gold... but luckily they don't mind if you bring your own even if you are not a member


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Man, all you Cbid newbs are so cute!



















One day, you will learn and get the slammin' deals that come with experience and getting your wittle wegs to carry you to sanctuary.

I was once like you, all awkward and stuff, with legs that didn't match my body, but like the newborn antelope that must immediately learn to run minutes after birth, lest he be the next meal of any number of apex predators...you too shall run. So this I say unto you...run and be free....and smoke...


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

I just farted on those animals


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

zoey said:


> I just farted on those animals


ound::rotfl::biglaugh:


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

ProjectSunfire said:


> what?? They retail for $11-16 depending on size...sounds like your B&M is doing some price gouging!


As another Cali native, I can assure the B&M is not the one doing the gouging...it's the gubmint.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Laynard said:


> As another Cali native, I can assure the B&M is not the one doing the gouging...it's the gubmint.


ah...that makes sense. I thought maybe it was just supply & demand. I have a hard time paying $20 for any stick when there are so many other tasty options for far less. Plus I'm afraid I'll love them and then want them all the time


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

My first order ships today. Will try some DE for the first time. Hopefully it's not like the Tatuaje I smoked yesterday. Everybody seems to like them and I did not enjoy it.

Liga Privada #9 Dbl Corona [bx/24] SINGLE	2	
Oliva Variety Sampler BOX OF 6 (reg.$46.80)	1	
5 Vegas Quattro Nickel Sampler 4 CIGARS (reg.$22.25)	1	
Liga Privada Papas Fritas [tin/4] TIN OF 4 (reg.$23.95)	1	
Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto-bdl 5-PACK	1	
Nub 464 Torpedo Connecticut [1/5] 5-PACK	1
RyJ Reserva Real Toro - Gift Set (shot) 5 CIGARS + SHOT GLASSES	1
Padron 1964 Anniversary Sampler Maduro BOX OF 5 (reg.$88.70)	1


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

Ricardo- said:


> My first order ships today. Will try some DE for the first time. Hopefully it's not like the Tatuaje I smoked yesterday. Everybody seems to like them and I did not enjoy it.
> 
> Liga Privada #9 Dbl Corona [bx/24] SINGLE	2
> Oliva Variety Sampler BOX OF 6 (reg.$46.80)	1
> ...


I won some Papa Fritas last night as well.

I was also outbid on the Padron 1964 sampler last night... It went a little too rich for my blood.

Have fun with them.


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

Cocker_dude said:


> I was also outbid on the Padron 1964 sampler last night... It went a little too rich for my blood.


I got that one for $58 on Tuesday. Pretty good price. I did pay a little premium for others though. Paid $19 for the papas fritas and that's too much for a 4 pack. Live and learn.....


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

Ricardo- said:


> I got that one for $58 on Tuesday. Pretty good price. I did pay a little premium for others though. Paid $19 for the papas fritas and that's too much for a 4 pack. Live and learn.....


Don't be too bummed! I see them go for more all the time. I hope you like the Ligas! If not I'm sure it won't be too hard to get rid of them.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

Ricardo- said:


> Hopefully it's not like the Tatuaje I smoked yesterday. Everybody seems to like them and I did not enjoy it.


my guess:
it was a red label?

but regardless even if it wasnt a red, don't write off the whole tat empire on not liking one.
there are a few i don't care for, but the majority are excellent.


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

sullen said:


> my guess:
> it was a red label?
> 
> but regardless even if it wasnt a red, don't write off the whole tat empire on not liking one.
> there are a few i don't care for, but the majority are excellent.


YES!!! It was a red label. I kept waiting for something to happen, but it was almost just smoke for me. I am definitely not a gourmet taster, but I did not like this one. I'll have to try others.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

Ricardo- said:


> YES!!! It was a red label. I kept waiting for something to happen, but it was almost just smoke for me. I am definitely not a gourmet taster, but I did not like this one. I'll have to try others.


yeah man, try some brown labels and you'll see why they get all the hype. 
my recommendation to anyone wanting to experience tats: get the 7th in all three variations (natural, reserva,capa especial)
probably the best intro to tats with those three, as:
A) its a corona gorda, B) it's brown label, C) it has all three major wrappers used, D) it's not *too* expensive.


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion. Will check my local B&M for browns.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Ricardo- said:


> My first order ships today. Will try some DE for the first time. Hopefully it's not like the Tatuaje I smoked yesterday. Everybody seems to like them and I did not enjoy it.
> 
> Liga Privada #9 Dbl Corona [bx/24] SINGLE	2
> Oliva Variety Sampler BOX OF 6 (reg.$46.80)	1
> ...


Nice haul. I think you will like the LP... if not let me know. LOL just kidding. they are good.


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

Shipping today:

Diamond Crown Robusto # 5. Didn't expect to win this but had to take a shot at this 5 pack. Now let's see if Cigar Bid ships them.........
Sam Leccia White Robusto - 10 pack. Tried these last week. Awesome stick.
Illusione Epernay '09 Le Ferme. Heard good things about Illusiones.
Nica Libre Exclusivo 5 pack.


----------

